#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Does Love at first sight really exist?  What do you guys think?

## Rahul.sharma2267

A lot has been said about Love at first sight, do you think it really exists? or is it just infatuation? 





  Similar Threads: i think therefore i am not , when mind becomes quiet , i exist.. hi guys Plural Sight - Site Building with Drupal 7 Tutorial Please tell me where do electrons exist before current flows? Near Line of sight Propogation ppt pdf Seminar Report & Presentation

----------


## koolguy_143

Bakwas...Love At First Sight Doesn't Exist...In Practicle...

----------


## koolkroocer

According to me it exists.

----------


## shanuthakur

yeah i beliv in love at first site

----------


## techstar

Everything is possible and so is love at first sight. Most of the times it just happens to be a crush. If it lasts for more than 4 months then you are definitely in LOVE !!!

----------


## muskan sidhu

love at first sight usually means a crush that just happens for a shorter time....

----------

